# Οικιακά εργοστάσια ενέργειας θα δοκιμαστούν στη Γερμανία



## Ambrose (Sep 11, 2009)

Ένα φιλόδοξο σχέδιο για την εγκατάσταση μίνι εργοστασίων ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας στα υπόγεια σπιτιών παρουσιάστηκε από δύο γερμανικές εταιρείες.

Η Lichtblick, η οποία ειδικεύεται στις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας, συνεργάζεται με τη Volkswagen για την ανάπτυξη ενός συστήματος που θα προσφέρει κεντρική θέρμανση, ζεστό νερό και ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, του οποίου η πλεονάζουσα ισχύς θα διοχετεύεται στο δίκτυο ηλεκτροδότησης.

Εφόσον υλοποιηθεί σε ευρεία κλίμακα, το πρόγραμμα SchwarmStrom («ηλεκτρικό σμήνους») θα μπορούσε να παράγει την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που παράγουν δύο πυρηνικά εργοστάσια, εκτιμούν οι δύο εταιρείες.

Τα οικιακά «εργοστάσια» θα λειτουργούν με φυσικό αέριο ή βιοαέριο και θα εκπέμπει 60% λιγότερο διοξείδιο του άνθρακα σε σχέση με τα συμβατικά συστήματα θέρμανσης και τα εργοστάσια ενέργειας που λειτουργούν με άλλα καύσιμα.

Το κόστος για την εγκατάσταση της κεντρικής μονάδας και του συστήματος κεντρικής θέρμανσης εκτιμάται στα 5.000 ευρώ. Η Lichtblick θα παραμένει ιδιοκτήτης της εγκατάστασης και θα πληρώνει ένα μικρό ενοίκιο στους πελάτες της για τη φιλοξενία του εργοστασίου.

Οι ένοικοι θα εξοικονομούν επίσης χρήματα από τη θέρμανση και θα αμείβονται με ένα μερίδιο των εσόδων από την πώληση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος στο κεντρικό δίκτυο.

Η Volkswagen θα συμβάλλει στο πρόγραμμα παρέχοντας έναν κινητήρα φυσικού αερίου παρόμοιο με αυτόν που χρησιμοποιείται στο VW Golf.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1051565&lngDtrID=252


----------

